# Fully-Ruptured Triceps Tendon



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Just had surgery yesterday on a full-thickness tear of my left triceps tendon - it was torn completely off the elbow (don't know the technical name of the bone). No scope for me - they had to open me up from a couple inches above the elbow, to a couple inches below, then the surgeon drilled four holes in the bone, and reattached the tendon (after finding it) with fiber-wire in an 'x' pattern. I am in a half-hard cast from my shoulder to halfway over my hand. I go back in 10 days to get the stitches out and hopefully get a sling/immobilizer thing.

How'd it happen? Well, the thing cut loose completely (very painful) while I was simply leaning on it on a bed. In doing some research on it; however, this is a rather uncommon type of tear, and is typically caused by a fall on an outstretched hand...see this article:
http://www.josonline.org/pdf/v13i3p307.pdf

Why is this relevant? Because about one month before it cut loose, I fell hard on my outstretched left hand, with a straight arm, while I was climbing an uphill, right-hand switchback on my SS. I push a tall-ish gear, and generate alot of torque, and accelerated myself right into the ground when the bike washed out from underneath me. At the time, it was the palm of my hand that hurt, but soon after, the elbow started filling with bursa fluid, and I had too much pain in my left elbow to do my gym "pushing" lifts (chest, shoulders, tri's). I had it drained twice, and the surgeon thought it was simply an irritation of the bursa sac, and accumulated wear-and-tear (I'm 46, played college football, and have lifted, etc, over the years). After the second draining, he injected a bit of cortisone to help keep the irritation and swelling down, which it did...then it popped the next day. After another office visit, then an MRI, the injury became clear.

I believe I partially ruptured it in the initial fall, then it got worse bit by bit, and finally cut loose a month later. After it popped, before the MRI, I tried to ride one more time, but couldn't control the bike with my left hand. I knew it was blown.

So nothing til I get the cast off, then I can start light cardio, lower-body lifting and likely physical therapy on my left arm. I'm told I'll be off a mountain bike for about three months. I'm a singlespeeder, and do long, endurance stuff, so my upper body gets quite a workout...I have no idea of what to expect...

Has anyone had experience with a similar injury?

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Well my current injury is not the exact same, but pretty close. I had a more extensive version of the "Tommy John" surgery on December 2nd. Basically most of the ligamnets in my right elbow had to be repaired or reconstructed. I had the same sort of cast you have now for 11 days and then went into a "Range Of Motion" brace. I'm sure I'll have this thing on for at least another 6 weeks and am limited to 2 lbs of weight on the right arm. I've already been given 110 degrees of flexion and 20 degrees of extension. I thin you'll be in the same deal I'm in I would bet. I know a tunnel was drilled in both my humerus and radius for the reconstruction of the ligaments on that side. The hardest part of it all is going to be the waiting. I did mine by dislocating my elbow a couple of years ago and followed it up with a fractured radial head in the same elbow this past summer. I dealt with "sublexion" of the right elbow for a good part of the summer to get in all the lake and ride time I could before the "good' stuff was snowed in. Ever since the cast came off, I've been hitting the cardio and legs hard in the gym. Plan to be pretty darn fit when I'm allowed to ride again which should be the end of March early April. Good luck and be patient.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Eric B said:


> Ever since the cast came off, I've been hitting the cardio and legs hard in the gym. Plan to be pretty darn fit when I'm allowed to ride again which should be the end of March early April. Good luck and be patient.


Thanks for the reply and information, Eric...and good luck to you too!

I plan to do *exactly* as you note above, as soon as I get my cast off (they don't want you to sweat in the cast) - work my legs, and cardio my ASS off, in the gym, so that I, too, am very fit, and ready to ride!


----------



## bwana737 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just had bicep tendon surgery last wednesday. I'm already counting the days that I get this cast off and can start hitting the stationary bike and get going....so to speak.


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Waltaz,

How's the recovery coming and are you back on the bike yet?


----------



## bwana737 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for asking. Almost have full extension on my arm. Haven't been on a bike yet...due to the fact that it is still full on winter out here. I'm headed to the Sea Otter Classic tomorrow for a few days of fun and relaxation. Hope to demo a few bikes and do some mellow rides, nothing too crazy...bike season is just starting out here.


----------

